# Damone Brown



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The sixers are trying to find a Small Forward who is athletic, who can score and play defense and after thinking about he is right their on there bench. I have watched Damone play, I know he can score and he is very athletic. It is a damn shame that LArry Brown holds rookies to the bench and then they become players in other cities. Did I mention he is now a legit 6' 10. When the sixers drafted him he was 6'8 1/4. Oh well some other team I think wil snatch him up and watc him become good.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

By the way so far he is leading the Sixers in scoring in the summer league.


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

ur absolutley rite man. Damone Brown has the talent to be a great player in this league. The only knock on him when he was coming out was his size, and now he has grown nearly 2 inches and his size is no longer a question. I think that Larry Brown also knows this and will use him this year more effectively.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Larry Brown*

I don't understand why Larry Brown barely gave Damone any PT last year. Hopefully, LB plays Damone more this year. BTW, I think we need to get rid of the foul machine, Alvin Jones.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Larry Brown*



> Originally posted by *dmilesai *
> I don't understand why Larry Brown barely gave Damone any PT last year. Hopefully, LB plays Damone more this year. BTW, I think we need to get rid of the foul machine, Alvin Jones.


If we were ever to get to the finals again he would be very servicable in fouling shaq up:laugh:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I think that Alvin Jones could be a good player. He does get fouls a lot but he tried to play as energetic as he could in a limited amount of time. Neither jones nor Dalembert got any PT last year. They probably will this year because Mutombo will crumble. Watch him get 8 and 8.


----------

